# 2004 Virginia Oval Championships



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

I hope to see some of you ARCOR Spec Class racers at Thunder Road on the 4th.

Looking at the racers who have committed to making The 2004 Virginia Oval Championships race, it occurs to me we're going to have some fast "B" Mains. All these hot shoes can't fit in the "A". At least it will be fun to watch! Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

Is this ARCOR 4 cell spec you are talking about?


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*ARCOR Spec Racing*

Yeah, that would be the game. We're running strict ARCOR Rules for Spec, Stock, 19-Turn Open and Legends Classes. Box Stock Mini-T's and Mini-T Modified will round out the racing classes. Interested in joining us? Check out our website for details: thunderroadrc.com

Hope to see you there. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

Thunder Road will open on Friday at 09:00; and close when the last racer goes home. A number of racers have asked us to stay open late, so they can practice for The 2004 Virginia Oval Championships; so that's what we'll do.

Saturday, we'll open at 08:00. Entries will close at 2:00 P.M.; Concours will be at 2:30; and the racing will start at 3:00.

After 12:00, we reserve the right to regulate practice time by class; to make sure someone practicing for 19-turn Open doesn't have to share the track with a Stock Class Mini-T. We'll play it by ear.

Entries have been steady; and we're looking forward to hosting the fastest group of racers on the East Coast. Drive safely on the way, guys. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Thanks to our sponsors*

The very first thing I need to do is thank the companies who were so generous in providing door prizes for the race. Literally EVERY ONE who was signed up to race went home with a door prize.

Phantom provided some of their great Stock motors; and some really nice T-shirts.

Associated provided a large sampling of their front end parts, and various other bits and pieces from their huge catalog. A *LOT* of bits and pieces!

SMC provided a big box of their stokin' battery packs; with some really nice numbers on them.

And Jaco gave away enough tires to stock a small hobby shop!

That kind of support is important to the success of any race; and Thunder Road appreciates their generosity. Thanks to all of you. Ernie P.


----------

